# Jill - many more (13 photos)



## thebeginning (Mar 22, 2007)

here are some more of jill, hopefully they'll get a better reception than my last one  (i appreciate those critiques, btw!!).  I did quite a few different styles in this shoot and tried different combinations of natural and strobe lighting in some, so it might seem a little drastic.  she wanted something more fashion/glamour oriented in a few of the shots, so we had some fun with those.  

try to excuse the distracting clothes, not my decision 


thanks for putting up with me and all these pics!  there were quite a few more i wanted to post so i just stripped it down to a few i edited...


1





2




3






4




5




6




7




8




9




10






11




12




13








whew, that's all 

thanks for lookin


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 22, 2007)

sweet photos Daniel!
Where do you find those awesome cars???


----------



## shingfan (Mar 22, 2007)

#1-3...they look familiar?.....was that the same location with the muscle man?......anyhow.....those are some sweet photos...love them (curious.....those cars are awesome....where did you find them?)


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 22, 2007)

Great shots again.  I love your work.  5 and 10 really stand out.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2007)

I like #2, #10 & #13.

The only one I don't like is #1...and maybe #12.  In these ones, her body is flat toward the camera which doesn't do anything for her.  The rest of the shots show off her terrific figure.


----------



## drgibson (Mar 22, 2007)

I think 5, 6, 11, & 12 are the best they seem to show more character.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, great shots, Daniel!  You'd better be at the next Texas meetup I come to, cuz I really need to stalk you while you shoot!  

It does suck that she chose such intensely blinding patterns in her clothing, because unfortunately, for me, that's kindof a killer for the shots.....but...if she likes em, so be it!   YOUR photography alone, doing my best to ignore those wild patterns...is amazing..I think I agree with Mike's assessment on 1 and 12.  

Awesome work, Daniel.


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 22, 2007)

jealous!   . . . thats all i'll say.

oh, and in number six her face looks distorted or somthing . . . just kidding.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW Good shots.. Love them... 

I would've left the color in the one on the train, since the train has that great rusty red.... that's just me.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 22, 2007)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## JonR (Mar 22, 2007)

1 5 and 10 are ace!

They look Jessica Clare-ish, and that's intended as a compliment!


----------



## zaramuni (Mar 22, 2007)

These are great!


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll be different here, and say this- I actually like the clothes. i think they add a LOT of color to the shots , I'm tired of seeing portraits of people with the same flat colors on , its nice to see somethign a little distracting like that... makes me look at the the whole photo instead of just the face


----------



## dbyrd (Mar 22, 2007)

I dig #1,2,and3. I'm a sucker for rusty backgrounds.


----------



## dewey (Mar 22, 2007)

#5 is golden :thumbup:


----------



## jemmy (Mar 22, 2007)

ALWAYS love your work Daniel!  she will love them... cant really pick my faves cause I love them all! great x


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 22, 2007)

Fantastic work. Beautiful girl and great compositions.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Mar 22, 2007)

I like #5  #9 and #10, althought the door gap in #10 is wide, and when shooting cars, try to not have any distinguishable reflections. The horizon line on a muscle car's reflection should be strong and sharp. It helps to make the car a part of the subject too.

I'm a car guy, so the car shots are my faves...   NICE camaro there


----------



## emogirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Love them all....agree with you on the clothes!! ha   but I have to say, #4, that pose is WEIRD and distorted looking


----------



## markc (Mar 22, 2007)

Great set! #2 is my favorite. Her face has a nice tone and great definition, and the colors really pop. In some of the others, the focal length is a bit wide for me, but I have a bias against that. Wonderful shots!


----------



## JubbaKing (Mar 24, 2007)

Daniel, I like these very much. I wish I had locations like this nearby.

#1 Gorgeous expression. I think with her stance like this, she needs to really exaggerate the weight onto her left foot to give it more curve. I just think if she had shot her hip out more it would look nicer.

#2 I like her hands on different levels like this and it's a fun and creative pose. Why is one sleeve longer than the other? The shirt is very busy and distracting (not your fault....why do people always think they'll look best in outfits like this?  ) but you could have prevented the added distraction of her shirt sleeves being different. I like the tilt of the camera for this one as well.

#3 I like the pose for the most part but I don't know entirely how I would improve it. I can't see her eyes but her expression is provocative and pleasing. The location here is somewhat dull and boring so in a situation like this with a dull b.g., I would prefer nicer lighting to give it more mood. The light is soft and nice but has no real direction. How does this look in color? Maybe more post processing can help it look more dramatic (which is what I'm thinking you were going for).

#4 I'm a lover of true wide angle shots so I enjoy this one a lot. It gets me excited to get the 5d in the next few weeks! I like the light on her face here and the pose. I'd vignette it or do some selective burning to help draw more attention to her face though.

#5 I love this one. The backlighting is nice and the clouds are gorgeous but most importantly, her expression is so fitting for this composition and cloudy sky. For my own tastes, I'd darken the sky. Her pose is great but I still think she could exaggerate the weight on her right foot more to shoot that hip out a little bit.

#6 I like this pose a lot. I think it could benefit if her hands didn't block her face though--she could turn her face a little to her right and tilt her head. This would unblock her face and give it more angle and depth/dimension. It might even help shape her face more with the light. The tilt of the head would make the pose less static. With her head running up and down like that it lacks curvature and feeling. Does that make sense?

#7 Another cool wide angle. The license plate distracts me a bit. There are a lot of compositional opportunities with this pose and car. 

#8 Her head could use a tilt and I don't think I like her hand on the car. The light on her face is nice and could be accentuated if she turned her face towards is a bit.

#9 I'd clone out your lightstand and one or two power poles.

#10 Creative and different. You did fine. I'm just not a fan of the expression.

#11 I'd like to see this a bit warmer in tone.

#12 Love the light on her hair. Again with the hip...not so much here because your camera tilt gives it a nice feel.

#13 Nice pose and I like the foreground inclusion. Cute shot.

Great job.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure which ones are my favorite maybe #s 2, 6, 7, 8; also like the bad girl look of #10 

I do not like the pose in #s 3 & 4, and with #5 personally I don&#8217;t like overexposed sky in color but I fine with them in B&W; #9 polarizer


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks everybody for the critiques, it's really helpful!


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great series; as usual!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 26, 2007)

Very, very nice.  2, 5 and 10 are real standouts!

Pete


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks you guys!


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 28, 2007)

what lens did you use for the wider shots?


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 2, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> what lens did you use for the wider shots?



I'm pretty sure I used a 24-70 for the wider shots...


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 2, 2007)

I love #'s 2,6, & 8.  Great job!


----------



## lasershot (May 2, 2007)

#2 and #5 are my faves!!!

Great job! What camera/lenses did you use?


----------



## CrazyAva (May 7, 2007)

As usual, I expected to see something great in here and I certainly did.


----------



## elsaspet (May 7, 2007)

Another awesome set!


----------



## Peanuts (May 7, 2007)

She must be _so_ happy! Wow.. (for lack of anything else to say)


----------



## GrfxGuru (May 7, 2007)

#5 & #10 are my fav's, the DOP on #10 is great I love the soft depth of the dash and steering wheel.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## ClarkKent (May 7, 2007)

2,5, are my favorites.  Excellent work


----------



## splauche (May 7, 2007)

I haven't seen a lot of your work yet, but these are consistent with what I have seen so far.  One thing I must compliment you on is that your exposure is always spot on and your color is so rich.  Very good stuff.  I enjoy looking at your images.


----------



## Glorsclaws (May 14, 2007)

6,8, & 13 for me.
Havent stopped by here in a long time ... pictures like this remind me that I must come here more often.
Lovely images of a lovely model!


----------



## theheater (May 20, 2007)

Number 10 is my favorite by far... excellent work.  The only one I didn't like was #9, and it had nothing to do with the photography, but because the door of the car isn't closing correctly, and I used to own a 1970 camaro, it makes me remberber how I hated that.


----------



## Hair Bear (May 20, 2007)

10 and 13 rock

needed the door shut correctly

5 is cool too


----------



## koda-46 (May 24, 2007)

I absolutely love #2 and 13, but I agree, the door on the car in #9 wasn't closed correctly


----------

